# Overseas clinics - HELP



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Dear all

I have done 3 cycles of IVF, 2 of which ended in miscarriage. After the last one, we had some tests done on the embryo and it had a chromosome abnormality called Trisomy 13, which is very rare.  One of us, more likely me, could be the carrier.  We both have to have some further tests to establish which of us it might be.  If none of us have it, then its something that is occuring before fertilisation takes place.  If neither of us are a carrier, we could keep trying IVF but there is no guarantee that the same thing wouldn't happen again.  If I am the carrier then the only option we have for us, if we wish to continue, is donor eggs - overseas.  

Our consultant has given us the names of some overseas clinics as follows.  I would be grateful of any advice you could give us on any of them.  Also is it possible to get donor eggs in the UK?  If any of you have used these clinics could you give me a rough idea about overall cost.  

The consultant reckoned that using the Russian one would be our best option, due to our colouring, I’m Irish and have dark hair with very fair skin (typically Irish) and my husband has fair skin and when he had hair it was brown.  He also mentioned a ball park figure of £5000 to cover all costs. The clinics are:  

AVApeter.com  (Russia)
IVI - Spain
Ceram – Spain 
Haveababy.com  - New York

Sorry for all the rambling, hope someone can advise us. Any info would be appreciated. Or if there are any other clinics you could throw into the mix, that would be good. 

Many thanks 

Dee x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

heck this out! 

http://www.healingcare.info/infertility-treatment/doctors/in-vitro-fertilization-ivf/all

They all do donor eggs - exception Jinamed which is in Turkey, don't know why it's there... They have a satellite clinic in Greece which does it...


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Dee

Ive just had DE treatment at AVA Peter in Russia,.....it was a BFN ... but I have to say the clinic is very good, and they have no problems getting donors, we've been twice to the clininc and I am amazed how good looking all the young donors are ( all slim and attractive!!)
Russia is an unusual place to visit, and you do have to have a visa, and the city is quite expensive to stay,- we've had our ups & downs with flights visas and accomodation, but I cant fault the clinics efficient treatment, and despite my BFN, I have chatted to a few ladies who have been successful with DE treatment from their, Dr Olga's success rate is 72%.....
Im going back for Frozen Embryo transfer in March to try again.
To be honest, I think all overseas treatment is more expensive as you have flights and accomodation ect to take into consideration.
The total cost for us for donor traetment was €5500 on top you have your flights etc and some medication fees for HRT in the UK.

Theres losts of choice for overseas clinincs, read the threads and do some reseacrh.
I think my 2nd choice would be ceram in marbella, spain.

good luck

Karen


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Dee, sorry to hear your sad news.

UK clinics can have waiting lists of up to 2 years and they try to match you with a donor who is the same CMV status as you (ie, CMV- donor to a CMV- recipient).  That sais, at Bourn Hall in Cambridge they let you decide if you want to go with a CMV+ positive if you're CMV-. cost about £5000 i think. Will tell you age, eye colour, hair colour, skin colour, blood group and ethnic origin of your donor.  Also your child can track your donor when they are 18 years old.

We've been with the IVI in Barcelona - clinically excellent but customer service poor.  Cost E9000 but only 3-4 month waiting list - can offer blonde donors but won't tell you anything about your donor except age and blood group.

We're also waiting for Reprofit in the Czech Republic which has had excellent results with some of the FF in here - donor egg cycle i think is about £4000? correct me someone if i'm wrong. Possibly less. I think you're told age, hair and eye colour of your donor. HAving not been there yet i'm not sure.

Donation out of the UK in Europe is completely anonymous. Not sure about Russia or the US.

Good luck with your journey.

Wendeth


----------



## Pat1970 (Sep 15, 2008)

HI Dee

I have just had DEIVF at Serum in Athens, Greece with the brilliant DY Penny. The cost of the treatment is 5000 euro. There is no waiting list to see her or start treatment. I had my embryo's transfered within 3 weeks of first seeing Penny. The clinic is clean, modern and the staff all speak good English. Penny is quiet willing to talk through things before going out to see her. For further info look under the Greece section.

Regards
Pat


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pat, How many eggs do they do on average?  Heard good stuff about the dr already from other sources?  It's not taht much more expensive than Reprofit where everybody seems to be going.... (3900 euros), so is v. attractive from that point of view...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Emeraldgirl I am so sorry to hear of your losses.  I have moved onto DE's and and using IVI Barcelona - same as Wendth.  I have dark hair and eyes as does my partner who is also Irish. Abroad they are mainly not donor ID release so your child willnot be able to trace the ED when it reaches 18, as they can in the UK
There are clinics in the UK I didn't really look into the UK market too much, but if you look on the NGDT they have all the clinics that do DE's in the Uk, and apparently is you email [email protected] they have the waiting times or individual clinics have their websites.

I have paid E5000 and have 16 eggs in the freezer (I couldn't go ahead with my ET as my lining played up) I have to pay another E4000ish.  I had my appt in June and then was matched with my donor in Oct 08 (the summer is not busy for clinics as the donors go away!) IVI Valencia use frozen eggs so they have no waiting lists.
Have a look on the treatment abroad threads.  
You mention the USA haveababy.com is SIRM theybhave clinics all over the USA, but in fact the largest donor egg bank in the US is Shady Grove in Washington. In the US it can be done differently in that you can choose your donor (from different organisations) and they donate to a clinic of your choice if you don't want their clinci donors.  ALso Shady Grove do deals where you can share the eggs with others and it brings the price down, or a ?6 cycle package if no baby then refund for $28,000.
Good Luck
L x

GDN


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

So it's 9000 euros in Ivi - wow - so expensive... Blimey....


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just phoned IVI Valencia about prices today. They told me €140 for 1st appointment, €7500 DE cycle not including medication plus €1000 approx for donors medication and no waiting list.
Previously I've been paying €5000 plus medication so if thats the case its a big difference!
Kath
xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think all the IVI's are slightly dif


----------



## Pat1970 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi all

I have had 3 embryo transfered. Penny has a 50% twin rate and a 5% triplet rate. The sauces rate depending on the treatment needed. She does prefer to use fresh cycles but i am sure she would be willing to explain everything to you. 

Regards
Pat


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Ladies

Thank you so much for all the info you have given me, I need to go off now and look further into the clinics you have mentioned.  You have given me so much valuable info and and i appreciate it and your help so much.

Wiill keep you posted.

Dee xx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Dee

Just wanted to add that even with fair skin colouring Spain should be able to match you.  All the Spanish clinics seem to be good.  I went to IM in Barcelona and was very impressed.  My (now) 3 year old was a result from our first visit and my 11 month old from a FET from the 2 frosties we had over. So I cannot complain as we have 2 lovely children from the same donor. Both are fair skinned and look similar to my eldest dd and me.

Good luck

Mandy


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,
A lot of girls on the single girls thread go to Reprofit, Brno in the Czech Republic, don't know where about in the Czech Rep that is but if you open the singe girls sub board you can easily find out. There's a single abroasies thread.
Best of luck
Sam x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

There is a donor egg seminar that is being held in London on 29th March by the clinic that I'm using in America called Shady Grove.

They have an excellent International donor/recipient program and are giving a talk for people who are interested.

http://www.shadygrovefertility.com/uk_seminar

I am going to be there too

Elly


----------

